# So soll Youtube zukünftig aussehen...



## yves1993 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo! Vielleicht haben es einige von Euch bereits mitbekommen. Youtube will sein Design erneut ändern. 

Nicht nur, dass es optisch jetzt anders aussehen wird, einige Funktionen wie zB 4 Möglichkeiten für die Videogröße, kommen hinzu!


Ich würde mal gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören  

Ich persönlich finde das gar nicht mal so schlecht und begrüsse die Änderung. Für mich positiv ist vor allem die Auswahl der Videogröße und die neue Ansicht wenn man eine Playlist ansieht.
Ebenso ist das schwarz als Hintergrund angenehmer, das "blendet" nicht so.

http://www.youtube.com/cosmicpanda Hier könnt ihr mal reinschauen. 

Ui habe mir mal die Kanäle angeschaut, auch da bin ich positiv überrascht... Viel übersichtlicher und man sieht sogar die totalen Views aller Videos eines Kanals und mehr... 


Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass die Performance beim Laden von Videos gestiegen ist! Er lädt zumindest bei mir jetzt 1080p Videos fast so schnell wie 480p. Echt Top! Habs aus dem Grund auch seit ich den Thread erstellt habe nicht mehr geändert.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2011)

Doch sieht ordentlicher aus und die neue Playlist Ansicht sieht auf jedenfall genial aus!


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

man gewöhnt sich sicher dran.

witzig is das der gute Rick Ashley als "Playlistbeispielvideo" angegeben wird


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juli 2011)

Ich find, dass es schrecklich aussieht. Vielleicht nur der erste Eindruck, gewöhnen werd ich mich sicherlich dran, wenn's mal soweit ist. Bislang bin ich allerdings wenig begeistert davon.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich find, dass es schrecklich aussieht. Vielleicht nur der erste Eindruck, gewöhnen werd ich mich sicherlich dran, wenn's mal soweit ist. Bislang bin ich allerdings wenig begeistert davon.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juli 2011)

Entweder bin ich blind oder es wurde entfernt..
Wo ist diese Leiste in der weitere Videos vom User angezeigt werden der's Video reingestellt hat?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2011)

Aus einem Panda hätte man so viel machen können 
Find zumindest den Panda verdammt hässlich, aber wie schon über mir geschrieben wurde, man wird sich wohl dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

Get RickRolld bei Youtube -.-


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juli 2011)

Ich find's jetzt nicht so schlecht, is halt ne gewöhnungs sache.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2011)

endlihch ne wahl zwischen winzigem fenster und fullscreen. was passendees für 720p


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich find, dass es schrecklich aussieht. Vielleicht nur der erste Eindruck, gewöhnen werd ich mich sicherlich dran, wenn's mal soweit ist. Bislang bin ich allerdings wenig begeistert davon.


----------



## Asayur (7. Juli 2011)

Besser als dass Design von jetzt auf jeden Fall, wenn man mich so fragt ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2011)

Ich finds garnicht so schlecht... gut man könnte vielleicht am Farbübergang und Kontrast etwas arbeiten aber im großen und ganzen find ichs ganz in Ordnung...


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2011)

Mir gefällts sehr gut! Sieht sauber aus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2011)

mir gefällts nicht. Ist alles umständlicher mMn. Erinnert an die iPad 2 Version.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2011)

Mir gefällt's. Und glaubt mir, wenn ihr das Design mal ein paar Wochen kennt, werdet ihr euch kaum noch an das Alte erinnern und glücklich mit dem Neuen sein. Wie immer.


----------



## ink0gnito (7. Juli 2011)

Finds derzeit einfach nur Schrecklich.Wie kann ich die Änderung rückgängig machen, damits erstmal beim Alten Style bleibt?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2011)

Habs drauf seit etwa 20-25 Minuten, und muss sagen endlich kommt Youtube im Jahre 2011 an. ;D


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2011)

Nach dem letzten Epic-Fail, den sich Youtube im Design erlaubt hat, ist das eine echte Verbesserung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2011)

Ist halt typisch Deutsch.. ohh etwas Neues, nee lieber nicht. Bloss nichts neues ausprobieren. 

Wer World of Warcraft spielt hat sich doch auch recht schnell an das neue WoW Forum und sich an das Battle.net gewoehnt.

Stoehnt also mal nicht so rum. Immerhin hat es auch ein Performance-Sprung.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2011)

Ich bin doch dafür O_o


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Finds in Ordnung, nix weltbewegendes.

Die Statistiken für jedes Video finde ich interessant. Kann aber sein dass es die vorher schon gab.

Die Empfehlungen rechts sind halt etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aufgebaut, so groß irgendwie... aber da gewöhnt man sich nach ner Weile dran, denke ich.


edit: Was mir noch auffällt: Aufm 24" Full HD verteilt sich der Inhalt besser. Insofern gar nicht so schlecht dass die Empfehlungen größer sind, weil jetzt mein Bildschirm nicht mehr so leer ist. ^^


----------



## Meriane (7. Juli 2011)

Ich find die neuen Videogrößen geil. Endlich etwas zwischen Vollbild und klein. Das neue Kanaldesign find ich auch gut. Insgesamt also schon besser.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2011)

Es hat gute neue Funktionen, aber etwas stört mich. Es sieht eher aus wie ein Zebra und nicht wie ein Panda. Es lässt es leicht billig wirken, aber das Design hat Potenzial und es wird hoffentlich noch verbessert, dann kann es richtig gut werden.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2011)

das ist alles so...gross...
letztendlich ist mir die grafik wumpe wenn die funktionalität stimmt.ich hoffe das funktioniert alles einfach weil meine pc-kenntnisse echt schlecht sind...son technischen schnickschnack konnte ich nie da raus holen und werds wohl auch nie können...je einfacher desto besser.mal sehen wie sie das hinkriegen.rest is mir egal...


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2011)

Das Schwarz stört mich. Das macht das Ganze irgendwie billig. Da fand ich das Weiß immer besser.

Die Funktionen sind an sich klasse.


----------



## Ennia (8. Juli 2011)

Jetzt das ganze noch in html5 und dann bin ich glücklich! Mir gefällts


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juli 2011)

Meinung geändert, ich finds geil . Was mich immernoch extremst stört ist, dass man Videos neuladen muss, wenn man auf Vollbild stellt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juli 2011)

Lieht wohl weniger an Youtube sonder wohl mehr an Flash.. ^^


----------



## Haxxler (8. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich blind oder es wurde entfernt..
> Wo ist diese Leiste in der weitere Videos vom User angezeigt werden der's Video reingestellt hat?



Meinst du die Leiste die ausgeklappt ist, wenn man auf den Namen des Channels bzw. auf "weitere Videos" geklickt hat? Das scheint es wohl nicht mehr zu geben. Schade eigentlich.

@ M1ghtymage: Ich glaube da stimmt etwas bei dir nicht. Bisher musste ich kein Video neu laden, wenn ich auf Vollbild schalte.


----------



## ink0gnito (8. Juli 2011)

Kumpel von mir, hat ebenso das Problem das wenn er Fullscreen macht, das Video neu Lädt.Ich habs hingegen nicht, nutzten beide Chrome.Liegt also wohl am User, keine Ahnung : D
So, auch ich habe meine Meinung nach n paar Stunden geändert, ist Toll <3


----------



## Haxxler (8. Juli 2011)

Eventuell mal schauen ob die aktuelle Flashversion 10.3.181.34 drauf ist.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> man gewöhnt sich sicher dran.
> 
> witzig is das der gute Rick Ashley als "Playlistbeispielvideo" angegeben wird



und nyan cat als testvideo ^^

ich finde es ganz nett gelungen haben das alte google video halt überarbeitet


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juli 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir, hat ebenso das Problem das wenn er Fullscreen macht, das Video neu Lädt.Ich habs hingegen nicht, nutzten beide Chrome.Liegt also wohl am User, keine Ahnung : D
> So, auch ich habe meine Meinung nach n paar Stunden geändert, ist Toll <3



Das liegt an den Einstellungen. Wenn es Videos in verschiedenen Auflösungen gibt und man nicht einstellt, dass die aktuelle Auflösung beibehalten wird, schaltet YT diese gerne mal hoch beim Umstellen auf Fullscreen. Hatte nämlich ne Weile das gleiche Problem und hab's dann anders eingestellt.


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn man in einem Video die Auflösung ändert dauert es immer so 2-3 Sekunden in denen er das Video neu anfängt zu laden. Das ist aber völlig normal und hat nix mit der Vollbildumstellung zutun. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Velynn (8. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön! Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2011)

Ich find die Designidee ziemlich genial. Übersichtlich, schnell, stilvoll. Nur ein Graphikfehler ist mir aufgefallen, der muss anscheinend noch behoben werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das YouTube-Design war sowieso schon längst überholt.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich finde das neue Design ganz nett - hat imo irgendwie etwas mehr Qualität.
Allerdings kamen eben beim Probeschauen gleich ein paar Fragen auf.

Wird die Fensterauflösung, so wie sie jetzt ist, so bleiben?
Denn irgendwie passt da noch so Einiges nicht bei nem Widescreen.

Werden alle meine Channel-Einstellungen hinfällig sein oder irgendwie übernommen (was ich eher nicht glaube)?
Momentan sieht es bei mir noch so aus -> Grushdaks Channel

Oh oh, es ist schon komplett verändert.
Damit hat sich die 2. Frage erledigt.
Und ? ... es sieht irgendwie noch gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
Warum muss jeder Favorit denn so ein großes Bild dazu haben?

Na es gibt jedenfalls viel zu entdecken, was Einstellungen betrifft.
Nett, daß ich alle meine Favoriten (222) hintereinander wiedergeben kann. 
Nur wo kann ich meine komplette Favoritenliste aufrufen? (noch nicht gefunden - außer das Auswahlband bei der Wiedergabe).
*edit* dazu: Hab's gefunden ... imo nicht so toll gelöst - muss ich ja nun fühlbar ewig scrollen ...
Der Player sieht top aus.
Allerdings würde ich den Kommentarframe verkleinern und scrollbar machen.
Auch frage ich mich, was das weiße leere Feld bei den Kommentaren zu bedeuten hat?

Alles in allem ... nett ... aber noch nicht optimiert.
Da weiß ich schon, was ich demnächst mal machen werde ... gucken/suchen und evtl. gestalten.

*edit2:*
Habe nun schon ein bischen rumgewerkelt (viele Möglichkeiten gibt es leider nicht).
Und oo ... mein eben noch gesperrtes hochgeladenes Musikstück ist nun wieder abspielbar - k.A. wieso. 

*edit3:*
Komisch nun habe ich wieder die alte youtube Form.


greetz


----------



## Potpotom (11. Juli 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist halt typisch Deutsch.. ohh etwas Neues, nee lieber nicht. Bloss nichts neues ausprobieren.


Die gute alte "Typisch-Deutsch"-Keule. 


Finde sowohl das alte Design als auch das neue nicht wirklich herausragend... aber gut, hauptsächlich will ich Videos schauen, das geht nach wie vor sehr gut.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist halt typisch Deutsch.. ohh etwas Neues, nee lieber nicht. Bloss nichts neues ausprobieren.



Konservatismus ist also typisch Deutsch? Na, wenn DU das sagst...

Glücklicherweise darf man zumindest in Deutschland noch teilweise sagen, was man denkt - weiß ja nicht wie das in Amiland so ist. Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt, sag ich das auch. Würde man dann von Fanboys nicht gleich als "typisch Deutsch" beschimpft werden, würde mir irgendwie etwas fehlen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Juli 2011)

Seit ich davon gelesen hab, ist es an. Machs auch nicht wieder aus wenn ich nicht muss


----------



## Xiin (29. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das Design echt gut. *thumbs up*


----------

